# Other Pets > Birds >  thought I would post hans mini pics

## sjsexotics

here he is my mini macaw mac he is 4 years old

----------


## Ladydragon

how nice.  love the hans macaw.  small bundle but lots of big macaw personality.  so pretty.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Oh man, my moms friend had one that was meaner than a pistol.

He looks like a sweetheart. I bet he's certainly loud at night.  :Wink:

----------


## sjsexotics

actually he is really good he goes into his little hid at night and falls asleep before I do and he is a meany to my hubby but he loves me and a few othe people

----------


## blackcrystal22

> actually he is really good he goes into his little hid at night and falls asleep before I do and he is a meany to my hubby but he loves me and a few othe people


I've noticed a trend with the parrots I've owned, (especially amazons) where they favor one gender over the other.

My old yellow naped amazon DIED when he saw a boy. He would climb all over them and make all this silly noises and sing to them.

It was a very funny ordeal, however he screamed at night.. donno why.. D:

----------


## SJSExotics2

Just you wait... that damn bird is going to end up on my George forman grill !!!! J/K I am really going to feed it to my Tarantula! hahaI do have bird spiders! But really they are not spiders, but tarantulas!

----------


## Mindibun

> Just you wait... that damn bird is going to end up on my George forman grill !!!! J/K I am really going to feed it to my Tarantula! hahaI do have bird spiders! But really they are not spiders, but tarantulas!


What was the point of that? No one thinks it's funny, and with THAT being your first post I don't think you're off to a very good start here...

----------


## littleindiangirl

> What was the point of that? No one thinks it's funny, and with THAT being your first post I don't think you're off to a very good start here...


I assume it must be the significant other of the OP? They have the same name....

----------


## Mindibun

I kind of assumed that at first because of how the post opened with "just you wait". But then they said this: "HahaI do have bird spiders! But really they are not spiders, but tarantulas!" Like they had to tell their SO what animals they kept. And it wasn't a very intelligent explanation at that...

----------


## littleindiangirl

Good point, not sure why they would post it...

----------


## sjsexotics

yes it was my hubbies post he is crazy no one is every hurting my bird he is my baby I love him more then my husband lol  :Surprised:

----------


## hondo1967

love the lil Hans, I have the severe, alot of personality :Surprised:

----------


## Shadera

Hahns are great little birds.  All that personality in a conure-sized package.  What a cutie!

----------

